# Sawstop blade dust collector.



## Gary Frank Martin (Jul 26, 2018)

Ok, here we go with another dust collector horror story. Some hoses are sold by ID and others by OD. I have a SAWSTOP that I want to connect the dust collector at saw blade collector port. I bought a 4x 2.5 inch Y for my dust :sad2:collector. Of course the saw blade outlet is nowhere near 2.5". If this plays out like it always does none of the hoses or adapters that I own will work and I have many. Can anyone give me specific part numbers for this setup before start?
:sad2:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary look here for help. Some of these fittings have rubber on one end so they will hook up to odd fittings.

http://www.rockler.com/dust-collection/dust-collection-fittings

http://www.rockler.com/2-1-2-to-2-1-4-conversion-port


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

If you live near a Rockler store, go there. Bring your exact SawStop model number and whatever fittings you are trying to match.

If a store is inconvenient, call Rockler at 800-279-4441. They have a variety of dust collection parts that will match up with your system. Tell them which model SawStop you have and describe the dust collection fittings that you need to match.

Some dust collection items are on sale until 2 August. This fitting is one of them, and it may be what you need for the blade guard dust collector:

http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-universal-small-port-hose-kit


----------

